# Sarco Hartmannii - really 11 years old?



## Krystyna Guillas (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi everyone - Krystyna here - new to both orchids and this forum but trying to learn and absorb!
I recently acquired this Sarco. Hartmannii and I’m just wondering if you feel this can really be an 11 year old plant? I live in SW Ontario, Canada - I have the humidity in my room at around 55% and temperature around 23-24C - I repotted the plant about 2 months ago in a mix of bark, stone chips, perlite, sphagnum moss. I let it acclimatize for 1 month before starting a weak weekly feed with MSU Feed Me. My phalaenopsis seem to be enjoying their position (south facing window but set back from direct sun on the bench) - I can see new growth on them, roots and new leaves, but this plant seems to be doing nothing. Any suggestions or input hugely appreciated!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 23, 2019)

probably not 11yo )unless its a runt).
Looks like it will need more light than sitting where it is.


----------



## Krystyna Guillas (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks! I’d just moved it to give it less light but good to know. I always like the underdogs so let’s see if I can get runt to do anything


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 24, 2019)

Mike (aka 'Stone') i think, grows sarcs, Hopefully he reads this thread.


----------



## Krystyna Guillas (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks - here’s hoping 
I have moved it back to the front row


----------



## Stone (Jul 25, 2019)

Krystyna Guillas said:


> View attachment 16193
> Thanks - here’s hoping
> I have moved it back to the front row


They need plenty of light (they can grow in full sun in the habitat) and they don't need much in the way of media to grow in. They normally grow on rocks with their roots in a little humus and forest rubbish so periodic drying is probably good. Temps should be about 10 to 20 winter and 15 to 30 summer. Of course the most important thing -as usual - is fresh air. Hang it under a tree outside in summer and it will repay you. Here are some in the habitat....https://www.australianorchidfoundation.org.au/wp-content/uploads/Projects/283-2012/283-2012_01.png
https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3561/3765776590_e3d32c293c_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## Krystyna Guillas (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks so much for this information.... I’ll let you know how I get on


----------



## Krystyna Guillas (Sep 1, 2019)

Well I’m happy to say that I’m seeing some progress since giving it more light and ‘fresh air’. New little root is visible and also a tiny new leaf starting on the main plant plus one on the baby. Tiny steps I know but it means a lot to a newbie. Thanks so much for your guidance!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 12, 2019)

it can take three to twenty years for an orchid to reach blooming size


----------

